
Ask HN: Just like HN, any “secret garden” you religiously follow - yogrish
HN has brought a transformation in me. It’s like before HN days and after. With the perspectives from discussions&#x2F;comments, eye opening articles, I always had an edge during technical discussions with my fellow geeks. Like HN, do you follow any other sites for topics like finance, personal well being, medical, leadership, spirituality etc
======
DoreenMichele
This is a fairly common question here. For example:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1365094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1365094)

If you search the site for previous discussions, that will get you lots more
hits.

~~~
Elect2
Oh, it's a year 2010 thread

~~~
DoreenMichele
I have personally seen multiple such questions in recent memory. I am just not
good at finding them.

It's a common question on this forum and has been for years.

------
fastbeef
Despite a ridiculous signal-to-noise ratio, the YOSPOS subforum of Something
Awful had some wicked smart posters. It’s been years since I visited though

------
OGquaker
[https://www.techdirt.com/](https://www.techdirt.com/)

------
senatorobama
AI researchers on twitter

www.twitter.com/smerity

